# First Grand Seiko: SBGA125 "Blizzard" dial 2015 LE



## Travelller

*Intro: The connection*
I have a very modest collection of watches. Like many here, I'd love to collect many more but _(...like many here)_, there's that ever-present issue of finite funds. So for each watch I end up buying, I will have put some serious consideration into it. Not so much the investment potential, but rather how it fits into my collection and if it has some kind of _a connection_ to me.
Seiko's Grand-Seiko line has a short but prestigious history and represents much of what makes a great watch as both a mechanical marvel and a work of art. That's already reason enough to consider one. However, the fact that I've always greatly admired many aspects of the Japanese culture made it imperative for me to own one some day... !

 
_Ginza - WACO (Seiko) and Mitsukoshi (of the LE Speedmaster Panda fame) shot during my 2011 tour of Japan_

*Selecting the right Grand Seiko*
Quite a few Grand Seikos have caught my eye over time. Their divers were the first I considered, given the simple fact that my collection is geared towards diving / tool watches. Then I thought about the GMT, also a common theme in my collection. Lastly, I was captivated by the now-legendary _"Snowflake" dial_. Sunburst, email or even a pure matte texture all make for a fantastic dial, but one can find many fine examples from many fine houses. The Snowflake on the other hand, is really quite unique! All three options represent fine examples of what Grand Seiko have on offer, yet all three have a very different function.


_click-the-pics for hi-res goodness_

Another determining factor for me when selecting a watch is the movement. I am certainly among the school of thought that the movement represents the heart of the watch. Seiko's Spring Drive technology has always fascinated me. This made my selection for a first GS that much easier. there's no question that Seiko's Grand Seiko and Credo lines have proven their prowess with traditional mechanical movements and it would be an honor to add one to the collection some day. But given the fact that the Spring-drive concept is unique in the industry, makes it all the more alluring.



*From a snowflake into a blizzard*
_Three years later_ and the three (options) are now one, the Snowflake. I went over to our local Seiko AD who've always had all three in stock. But not this time; the diver, the GMT, as well as many nice "traditional" watches but not the snowflake. I did see something else that caught my eye, _a dial with the most subtle sparkle_ in the display window. I asked to see it and was quite surprised to note what appeared to be a diamond-dust type of dial in a case _similar to_ the one that houses the Snowflake... . As beautiful as it was, I was looking for the Snowflake, so I put it back down and called it a day... .

That evening however I decided to look up this particular model and realized that I had actually heard about the model while reading "Skyeriding's" excellent review of the Snowflake. Soon after it was clear that this model was not just a copy of the Snowflake with a different dial, but also has a different case / lug geometry as well as retro-styled, raised crystal. A few days of pacing and head-scratching later, I went back and brought the "Blizzard" home... .



*SBGA125*
This reference with the Blizzard-dial* is one of Grand Seiko's 2015 Limited-edition offerings. The collection is a tribute in honor of the 55th anniversary of the first "Grand Seiko Automatic" _(and loosely based on their 1967 "62GS")_. Of the four released, two were Spring-Drives _(Blizzard 125 and the blue-sunburst 127)_. As with the Snowflake, Seiko went with titanium for both of the Spring Drives. Furthermore all four share the same case/lug geometry as well as the "box" sapphire crystal. Otherwise they all differ slightly _(polished vs. brushed hands, lugs, bezel...)_. But it's the geometry and the crystal that won me over. As much as I admire the Snowflake dial, I feel that these LEs look a little more like an engineer's watch vs. the now-classic Snowflake's case and crystal which (imho) is the iconic Grand Seiko business-dress watch. Maybe it's just the style of business-dress watches back in the 60's; either way, it suits my tastes better.
_*The SBGA125 was neither the first or only GS with such a dial; the first series was released in 2010 for GS's 50th and includes among others, the SBGA055. The latest LE, the SBGR305, has an incredibly similar texture, varying perhaps only by a slightly finer granularity._



*Spring Drive*
Once you see that second-hand "gliding" around the dial, you can't help but be intrigued, if not absolutely mesmerized! There's only so much one can do with the seconds function* and everyone's familiar with both the incremental steps of the classic escapement-based mechanical movement and the _jumping second_ of quartz watches. You may have even dealt with a mechanical watch with a _jumping-seconds complication_. The latter was developed way before the Quartz movement to help with measuring pulse and so on.
_*There are also movements with complications that move a hand around the (sub)dial in less than 60 seconds etc. but I'm not sure we can consider this to be a "seconds" function... ._



Enter Seiko's Spring Drive, brought to the general market* in 2005 (with the 5R series). There are many excellent articles on Spring-Drive technology, but this page from Seiko covers almost everything about the concept. Watching the video provided will explain everything in a straightforward fashion. In a nutshell: the traditional escapement is replaced with a glide wheel that is regulated by an electro-magnetic brake, controlled by an IC (Integrated Circuit) which in turn, uses a quartz oscillator as a timing reference. This (along with the gear train) is powered by a classic mainspring. As if the ingenuity of it all wasn't enough, the level of efficiency introduced to power this system for a whopping 72 hours is awe-inspiring in itself!
_*Seiko released a Special edition Credor in 1999 powered by a 7R series, a manual-wound 48hr PR Spring Drive. Several other manual Credor / Seikos were also released before 2005._



All this talk of the technical concept yet lest I forget to point out the obvious - _the principle objective... accuracy_. The official specs state 15s/month... ! With some fine "juggling", I can get my PAM 233 to match those specs but the SD delivers _position-independent accuracy_. Wear it, don't wear it, dial up, crown left... regardless, the SD will deliver the stated specs and that, for a long time to come.



Considering that the SBGA125 is a LE with exhibition caseback, I would have loved to see Seiko choose the 9R15 for the Blizzard but there is no denying that even in the more modest 9R65 format, the movement is something to behold. The finish of the movement is somewhat unique and to some extent, has an industrial look to it _(compared to Grand Seiko's more traditionally-finished automatics)_. Perhaps said finish is symbolic of the modern technology that makes up the Spring Drive. While at first glance one might think Seiko decorated everything in Geneva stripes, it turns out that the main plate is decorated in what's known as _Tokyo stripes..._. Regarding the main plate's shape; It is cut in a way to resemble the mountain range visible from Seiko's Shinshu Takumi Studio (Shiojiri, Nagano).



A few last comments regarding the movement. I find that the rotor can get a bit loud if purposely _(and forcefully)_ spun, louder than my Sea Dweller or Seamaster. This seems to be the standard for Seiko as my recently acquired SLA017J which houses Seiko's 8L35 automatic movement is just about as loud. It's however not a topic under normal use. Furthermore, it will take me some time to get used to the sound of manually winding the crown. The Seikos have a bit of a higher pitch and odd feel to them, relative to other movements I'm familiar with _(including 6497, 2824-2, 3135, 8400, 1861...)._



*Design and execution as its finest*
The SBGA125 is a fine example of Grand Seiko's mission statement - to design and build their watches to perfection, down to the smallest detail. The aesthetics are both simple and elegant. Starting with the basic dial; looking straight down at it in normal lighting presents a relatively low-key, clean look. Move your wrist and witness a most subtle sparkle... . Hit just the right angle(s) and it's like "diamond dust". Ditto for the high-polished dauphine hands and hour markers. Looking straight at the dial provides the perfect contrast. Move your wrist... and enjoy the light dancing off the facets of each hand, each marker. Just like a cut diamond, the accurately beveled edges amplify the light effects, but never to the point of interfering. The serene monochrome background is given a little splash of color, thanks to the blued seconds-hand and the "Spring Drive" text.



Moving on to the case, the SBGA125 has a perfect mix of brushed and polished sections. This gives the whole watch a lively look without going overboard. The case sides consist of four facets which alternate in finish. Even the lug-ends are shaped to play with light. Grand Seiko starts with an in-house "High-Intensity" Ti / Ti-alloy mix and then achieves a mirror-polish finish using an age-old technique known as "Zaratsu" along with modern tools and a steady, experienced hand.



It's not all just about aesthetics; there are also useful features uncommon in such a watch genre, such as the screw-down crown. At 6mm, the crown is proportional to the case (after all, this is not a tool watch). The lugholes are also quite a welcome feature. The 47mm lug2lug, along with the gentle down-curves of the lugs makes for a very comfortable fit. To add to the overall comfort is the matching high-intensity Ti bracelet, with watch and bracelet barely tilting the scale at 93g! To put it into perspective, a classic 40mm Rolex Sea Dweller worn on NATO weighs 100g and the 41mm Omega SM300MC with SS bracelet a stately 165g. Considering my collection is mainly larger tool watches, I have no issue with a heavier watch and even appreciate their "presence" on my wrist. However those who appreciate an unobtrusive watch, Titanium is the way to go.



Size-wise Seiko choose to reduce the diameter of this series by 1mm down to 40mm but do note that in contrast to the Snowflake (and similar-style dials), the Blizzard's dial has has the seconds graduation-markings directly on the (angled) rehaut. Be it lug geometry or other factors, I cannot say that there's an obvious difference in size when looking at them both when clasped to my wrist. In any event, the watch fills the surface of my wrist nicely and I never get the feeling it's too small, even when I was wearing my 47mm "1950" Panerai the day before. On the other hand, it's definitely more compatible with shirt-cuffs given its 12.8mm thickness.



*Final thoughts*
The world of fine gentleman's watches is almost limitless and selecting one is a daunting task. I've always admired the Japanese culture and their dedication to perfection, making Grand Seiko a top contender. The Spring Drive technology simply adds to the attraction, providing almost Quartz-like accuracy to a mechanically powered and driven movement. By default, we attribute the best in horology to the great Swiss _(...German, French...)_ houses, but it would be remiss of us to omit this great house from the far east; I am very pleased to have this exquisite timepiece in my collection!

:-!

_A traditional GS box; some may want GS to follow Omega's recent switch to wood..._


_It's the smallest details that make a Grand Seiko "grand"... _




_A generous date window... reading-glasses optional._


_Looking good from every side..._






_Some technical details..._


----------



## T1meout

Travelller, it's nice to see a fellow risti join the ranks of GS admirers. Congratulations on a fabulous selection. May it bring you lots of enjoyment. Wear it in the best of health, and thank you for a fantastic review including matching photography skills. Welcome to the party!


----------



## ciphermonk

Awesome review mate. I purchased my GS examples from that very same building. The staff there is excellent. 

Can't wait to get back to Japan to see their newest creations.


----------



## Redfury

Nice review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Wow. I can't believe you were able to find a Blizzard new on store. A great find! I have been on the lookout for one for a few months. Congrats!

Did you modify the case back photos to set the number of the edition to 0000/1000? It *appears* that way, but just curious. 

Excellent write-up of this hard to find watch. Congratulations on the acquisition!


----------



## ten13th

Congrats. Wonderful review and amazing photos. Wear it in good wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

trhall said:


> Wow. I can't believe you were able to find a Blizzard new on store. A great find! I have been on the lookout for one for a few months. Congrats! ... Did you modify the case back photos to set the number of the edition to 0000/1000?


Thank you. Yes, I was also surprised to find it at the AD. Maybe they had it stored in their safe (or the distributor held on to it for whatever reason) because I often pass by the AD and never saw it on display before. Yes, I altered the SN.


----------



## 3migo

Fantastic story, fantastic write up, fantastic watch! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## trhall

Travelller said:


> Thank you. Yes, I was also surprised to find it at the AD. Maybe they had it stored in their safe (or the distributor held on to it for whatever reason) because I often pass by the AD and never saw it on display before. Yes, I altered the SN.


So lucky (or maybe fate?) that you got it. Congrats! Now I need to check in with some more ADs. I hope to get one some day as well.

Looking forward to more thoughts and pics of this later if you're so inclined!


----------



## whineboy

Travelller, you have MAD photo skilz. Seriously, some of the best GS photos I can recall seeing.
One tiny quibble - you say "Seiko's Grand-Seiko line has a short but prestigious history", but, as I am sure you know, GS dates back to 1960. I do not consider a 57 year history to be short. Perhaps not as old as [insert a classic brand here], but it's no flash-in-the-pan.
Most importantly, congratulations on a very special watch - it would be perfect if it just ticked :-d (I have two GSs, both with traditional escapements). Wear it with the best of fortune!


----------



## yongsoo1982

congratulations! I went back and forth on this and the SBGA011. Still not sure if I made the right decision.. heh, though I have a feeling I'd be saying the same thing if I picked up the SBGA125. Thanks for the review and nice photos!


----------



## NoTimeToLose

Oh my!

Wonderful words and pics. That watch is quite beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Travelller

whineboy said:


> Travelller, you have MAD photo skilz. Seriously, some of the best GS photos I can recall seeing. One tiny quibble - you say "Seiko's Grand-Seiko line has a short but prestigious history", but, as I am sure you know, GS dates back to 1960. I do not consider a 57 year history to be short. Perhaps not as old as [insert a classic brand here], but it's no flash-in-the-pan...


Thank you very much! As noted in my OP, I'd like to point everyone to Skyeriding's SBGA011 post - also awesome photography _(ah, he's a member of another forum but Google should do it...).
_
Regarding the statement; I originally wrote _"...a long and prestigious history..."_ but decided to change it at the last minute... :think: So you are certainly right - 47 is a long time and if we give all of Seiko some credit (as we should) we can even say "since 1913..." and now we can equate it to Rolex (1905 London, 1919 Genève)! But I assumed a Patek Philippe connoisseur would have chimed in with a "since 1851" :roll: or worse, a Breguet owner with "in 1775..." :-d so I played it safe, particularly since the GS logo was indeed trademarked in 1960.

In any event, you are quite right - they have been around long enough to earn our respect :-!

~~~~

Thanks for the compliments, everyone - I'm lovin' it! Also a happy 4th to our U.S. of A. friends


----------



## asr53

Nice but its a shame it has no lume !


----------



## wfjackson

Excellent review, and the photos are very well done as well! At first I thought I was looking at brochure shots. Congrats on the watch!


----------



## Laso1

Wonderful photos and very thoughtful write up. Thank you for sharing. Great watch too.


----------



## Casey Wai

Wonderful photos and great write up. I was only aware of the legendary snowflake dial and your article has brought to attention the blizzard dial which i seem to prefer personally. It’s visually stunning and the crystal looks very nice. Looks a little raised. Is it curved?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski

Love that blue second hand!!! Great watch, wear it in good health.


----------



## T1meout

Casey Wai said:


> Wonderful photos and great write up. I was only aware of the legendary snowflake dial and your article has brought to attention the blizzard dial which i seem to prefer personally. It's visually stunning and the crystal looks very nice. Looks a little raised. Is it curved?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is refered to as a box crystal.


----------



## Casey Wai

T1meout said:


> It is refered to as a box crystal.


Sorry what's a box crystal?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Casey Wai said:


> Sorry what's a box crystal?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Putting posts 17 and 19 together I think we can figure out that a box crystal is a watch crystal with edges that raise it above the bezel.

Google is also useful: http://www.watchprosite.com/page-wf.forumpost/fi-876/ti-1049513/pi-7540243/


----------



## ten13th

whineboy said:


> Putting posts 17 and 19 together I think we can figure out that a box crystal is a watch crystal with edges that raise it above the bezel.
> 
> Google is also useful: http://www.watchprosite.com/page-wf.forumpost/fi-876/ti-1049513/pi-7540243/


What is Google? Is that like a number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whineboy

*First Grand Seiko: SBGA125 "Blizzard" dial 2015 LE*



ten13th said:


> What is Google? Is that like a number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Some new thing on the Interwebs that gives answers to your questions, I think. Only experts use it. I found it here: www.google.com.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

*Re: First Grand Seiko: SBGA125 "Blizzard" dial 2015 LE*



whineboy said:


> Some new thing on the Interwebs that gives answers to your questions, I think. Only experts use it. I found it here: www.google.com.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure if my AOL dial up can access it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller

Casey Wai said:


> Wonderful photos and great write up. I was only aware of the legendary snowflake dial and your article has brought to attention the blizzard dial which i seem to prefer personally. It's visually stunning and the crystal looks very nice. Looks a little raised. Is it curved?


Thank you, sir 

Yes, as _(...ahem)_ noted above, it's a so-called boxed crystal. Also popular for vintage-style crystals are "domed".

But, in the event you wanted to really know if there's a curvature in the crystal's surface-area, the answer is ..yes!!! Ever so slight. This is rather useful for diving watches and avoids a mirror-like reflection when used underwater. Obviously the SBGA125 is hardly a diver's watch so I assume it's representative of the old (plexi) crystals of the 60's. On the other hand, Seiko has enough experience with "professional Specification" diving watches... ;-) All my tool watches have some curvature ...well almost* all.

_*ironically, with the exception of my Sea Dweller (16600)... !?! I'm not sure about current production SDs / Subs... :think:_


----------



## Casey Wai

whineboy said:


> Putting posts 17 and 19 together I think we can figure out that a box crystal is a watch crystal with edges that raise it above the bezel.
> 
> Google is also useful: http://www.watchprosite.com/page-wf.forumpost/fi-876/ti-1049513/pi-7540243/


Thanks for the link! Didn't know they were quite so many variety and types of raised crystals...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey Wai

Travelller said:


> Thank you, sir
> 
> Yes, as _(...ahem)_ noted above, it's a so-called boxed crystal. Also popular for vintage-style crystals are "domed".
> 
> But, in the event you wanted to really know if there's a curvature in the crystal's surface-area, the answer is ..yes!!! Ever so slight. This is rather useful for diving watches and avoids a mirror-like reflection when used underwater. Obviously the SBGA125 is hardly a diver's watch so I assume it's representative of the old (plexi) crystals of the 60's. On the other hand, Seiko has enough experience with "professional Specification" diving watches... ;-) All my tool watches have some curvature ...well almost* all.
> 
> _*ironically, with the exception of my Sea Dweller (16600)... !?! I'm not sure about current production SDs / Subs... :think:_


I think nowadays the sea dwellers are not curved as Rolex i heard don't have any reflective coating on the crystals and when you wear a Rolex it's supposed to reflect light on the crystal/dial I suppose? I think I read this somewhere, not sure if it's true.

Was looking at my first and only GS, it's a flat crystal and because of that I've scratched the shiny Zaratsu polishing on the bezel... ^^;

I guess a boxed or raised crystals sort of prevent scratches to the bezel? What's others experience?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

I'm always aware of my soroundings. Scratching my GS finish is simply not a option.


----------



## Khamenman

I enjoy reading your review and the pictures. They are soo beautiful. I am at the moment considering between the Blizzard SBGA125, and the new reissue SBGW253 and I am going to Japan in December. While you were in Wako, did you see the the SBGW253? Thanks in advance.


----------



## closeset

Really love these amazzzzing photos!!


----------



## Wizard of Oz

Wow amazing congrats so nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandrese

Good review and amazing pics! I have the 127 blue version of this watch. It was very hard to turn down this version and go home with just the 127. It is outstanding down to the smallest details. Thanks for the info regarding the shape of the main plate. Compared to some other GS movement finishing this has some nice details including the beveling, which is much more involved on this watch than on my GS auto for example.


----------



## MLJinAK

Wow! Those are amazing pictures! 

Congrats on the find!


----------



## nielss

Fabulous watch, and a great review! I enjoyed reading it very much.


----------



## Alter Egon

jandrese said:


> Good review and amazing pics! I have the 127 blue version of this watch. It was very hard to turn down this version and go home with just the 127. It is outstanding down to the smallest details. Thanks for the info regarding the shape of the main plate. Compared to some other GS movement finishing this has some nice details including the beveling, which is much more involved on this watch than on my GS auto for example.


It was an easier choice for me as the blue version was the only available 
Great watch and great review, SBGA127 is more "modest" and doesn't impress you at the first sight like the Blizzard does, it takes some time to appreciate its readability and discreet charm.


----------



## Travelller

Thanks everyone - much appreciated 



Khamenman said:


> ...While you were in Wako, did you see the the SBGW253? ...


As noted in my OP, I was there in 2011 and I only recently acquired the 125. I do wish you luck on acquiring the 253 - a very nice GS indeed |>



jandrese said:


> ... I have the 127 blue version of this watch...


I had the pleasure of also handling the 127 - a very nice dial b-) - congratulations :-!


----------



## trhall

Travelller said:


> As noted in my OP, I was there in 2011 and I only recently acquired the 125.


If you happen to find out they have another, I'll definitely take it off their hands.


----------



## bjarneh

Awesome review and amazing photos! 
Your journey regarding the choice of which GS to get is very similar to mine. In the end I was also aiming for the Snowflake when suddenly a Blizzard was available and it totally got me! The dial and the boxed glass really makes it stand out. My Blizzard is definitely a keeper  









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterV

Lovely photography.

You're almost making me think of getting that instead of the Snowflake.


----------



## djsick

Finally a review worse of this watch ! Very nice ! Beautiful pictures too !



> Awesome review and amazing photos!
> Your journey regarding the choice of which GS to get is very similar to mine. In the end I was also aiming for the Snowflake when suddenly a Blizzard was available and it totally got me! The dial and the boxed glass really makes it stand out. My Blizzard is definitely a keeper


Similar journey here also... I was also aiming at the snowflake and I am so happy the snowflake lugs were too big for my wrist otherwise I would have never found this beauty that is so unique (design wise).


----------



## drram1966

Wow thats a true beauty!!


----------



## Travelller

Thanks gents 



bjarneh said:


> ...Your journey regarding the choice of which GS to get is very similar to mine...





djsick said:


> ...Similar journey here also...


We all got lucky :-!
Not that the Snowflake isn't an amazing GS, but so are our Blizzards and just a little more special _(hey - only 1000 :-!)_


----------



## whineboy

Tonight I stumbled across this older thread on the beautiful Blizzard: https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sgba125-blizzard-2917402.html

Looking at the pix of the earlier post I didn't like the way the endlinks met the case, there is an abrupt change in height and the brushed endlink meets the polished. But looking at OP's marvelous photos, I don't find anything to dislike, the endlink height seems to be close to that of the case. Did GS change the endlink design?

IMHO, the Blizzard is more special than the Snowflake in part because of its exclusivity. Anyone with the money can own a Snowflake. To have a Blizzard takes perseverence (or luck).

That's one of the nice things about LEs.


----------



## Travelller

whineboy said:


> Tonight I stumbled across ... Looking at the pix of the earlier post I didn't like the way the endlinks met the case, there is an abrupt change in height and the brushed endlink meets the polished...


Actually, I see no difference in the end links. 2D Photographs can't always effectively represent 3D and maybe this is where the issue lies.
In any event, it's the angles of the lugs (ends) that cause it _to appear as_ a huge gap. In reality, there is some 0.25mm gap and only at the lug's first, sharp (~70°) down-turn. |>


----------



## whineboy

Travelller said:


> Actually, I see no difference in the end links. 2D Photographs can't always effectively represent 3D and maybe this is where the issue lies.
> In any event, it's the angles of the lugs (ends) that cause it _to appear as_ a huge gap. In reality, there is some 0.25mm gap and only at the lug's first, sharp (~70°) down-turn. |>


Good points. Wonderful watch, no question.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AKM

*Re: First Grand Seiko: SBGA125 "Blizzard" dial 2015 LE*

Exceptional post and photographs. This is what watch forums used to be about, the enthusiasm shines through and it was very informative.

I was in the Royal Armouries museum in Leeds (UK) last week and they have samurai swords on display. The facets of this and other GS cases meeting to the facets of the lug tips show inspiration from the facets of the swords around the blade tip. Also noticeable was the flatness of the surfaces, glossy mirror like polish and sharpness of the facets.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

*Re: First Grand Seiko: SBGA125 "Blizzard" dial 2015 LE*



AKM said:


> Exceptional post and photographs. This is what watch forums used to be about, the enthusiasm shines through and it was very informative.
> I was in the Royal Armouries museum in Leeds (UK) last week and they have samurai swords on display. The facets of this and other GS cases meeting to the facets of the lug tips show inspiration from the facets of the swords around the blade tip. Also noticeable was the flatness of the surfaces, glossy mirror like polish and sharpness of the facets...


Very kind of you to say - I can confirm my enthusiasm for both this piece and Seiko as a house has seemingly no bounds.

The Samurai's spirit and indeed the swords that bind him to the _bushido_ and the swordsmiths that bring them to life are all just as fascinating and awe-inspiring as the care that goes into making this beauty... !


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

It's great to see that these watches are still being appreciated! I wish they had made this full production, a common desire of mine for GS.

Also, everyone's photos, particularly Travelller's, are stunning.

Obviously mine can't compete, but just to contribute a little:


----------



## jimbizzle

Those pictures are incredible


----------



## dramanet

congrats on fantastic watch & thanks for sharing those fabulous pictures


----------



## Memcdowe

Beautiful! 

I'm contemplating purchasing a Snowflake but I wish I could find a new Blizzard instead! 

Congrats. I just got my first GS as well and couldn't be more thrilled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom

Have a snowflake and love it. Would love to have been able to compare it to a blizzard before purchase, but alas not in the cards. No regrets though... the snowflake is very special as well.


----------



## delraywatch

Great story. The dial is spectacular on this one. The texture is nice as well. Did you shoot the photos? Very good. 

-John


----------



## GB-MAN

Nice write up


----------



## Travelller

Thanks everyone! I'm lovin' it b-)


----------



## GT27

Stunning.


----------



## Nauticalfate

Grand Seikos are awesome! Good for you!


----------



## trhall

Travelller said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm lovin' it b-)


So jealous! Very lovely. You're making me want to find one more. Stop! 

Great photo.


----------



## Memcdowe

*First Grand Seiko: SBGA125 "Blizzard" dial 2015 LE*

I literally try to avoid this thread...ha...I REALLY would love to have an SBGA125. I'm seeking...but thus far a fair deal has eluded me.

Fantastic pics of that beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Prepping for the premiere this Thursday :-!


----------



## jdmfetish

So nice , you're making sick to my stomach, MOAR PLEAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Travelller

I enjoyed Hodinkee's writeup on the Snowflake today as well as Fratello's report on their visit to Seiko :-!


----------



## Travelller

Now here's a shot you won't see every day - got to try out the new 211 (111 with updated GS-only logo). Both are awesome although the 125 still has the best lug-case-bezel ratios b-) For our bigger friends the longer lugs and the additional 1mm in dia. of the 111/211 would be a plus!

If I could afford it I would certainly own both but the 125 simply has the best geometry imho... :-!


----------



## RMA

I agree, the 125 is the way to go if given the choice between the two. Congrats on owning one.


----------



## Alpental

Beautiful!


----------



## heyken

Amazing photos, simply mesmerizing!!


----------



## jimmyang

Travelller said:


>


This right here. I'll be having a hard time choosing between these two. I have always loved the Snowflake but the Blizzard does have better case geometry.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## margheriti

Do you find that the blizzard's dial is more shiny or matte in person? I love the fact that the snowflake appears matte for the most part, but under some light it gets a bit of shine (more of a satin/eggshell than a shine, really)


----------



## Travelller

margheriti said:


> Do you find that the blizzard's dial is more shiny or matte in person? I love the fact that the snowflake appears matte for the most part, but under some light it gets a bit of shine (more of a satin/eggshell than a shine, really)


It only sparkles when lit at specific angles but the texture is usually apparent. Although the photo of both (see above) was done in poor lighting conditions and with a Smartphone, you can already see a slight difference. It is certainly "matte enough" in normal situations and never really overly-bright. I think Seiko has a third white dial that is more like "diamond dust" - that one is much more apparent:

Up Close with the Grand Seiko Spring Drive 8 Day Power Reserve | SJX Watches


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Bobblehead

Oh mercy, this has incited a terrible, terrible lust within me


----------



## jdmfetish

still love it !


----------



## tunadubby

This dial is one of my favorites offered by GS. I hope they eventually introduce it in other models, such as the SBG line


----------



## lastshotkid

Just wow.


----------



## Travelller

^Thx guys :-!


----------



## Travelller

:-!









p.s. Video is not really my thing but here's my poor attempt to capture the Spring Drive in action...


----------



## Travelller

An amazing watch, really...


----------



## sevenwings

NICE WATCH


----------



## Travelller

^Thx - it sure is


----------



## Travelller

I love how the look subtly changes based on the surrounding light... b-)


----------



## verymickey

beautiful words. beautiful photography. thank you for sharing


----------



## Travelller

Back in my weekly rotation & today's pick... :-!


----------



## mxh6229

Snowflake or Blizzard?


----------



## Cal135

Blizzard! Snowflake has fantastic dial, but nothing beats modern 62GS case. So as a total package, Blizzard is the winner.


----------



## lfarcos

Great and beautiful piece ! 
Enjoy it


----------



## dayandnight

With all the amazing limited editions that came out the last couple years I forgot this amazing dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyweather

That case is absolutely insane, but I can't say I love the dial, reminds me of those awful "popcorn" ceiling treatments so popular during my childhood. I'm sure it looks excellent in person, but under magnification it's just not my favorite. Would love to see a nice sunburst or peacock dial in this beautiful case.


----------



## Travelller

heavyweather said:


> That case is absolutely insane, but I can't say I love the dial, reminds me of those awful "popcorn" ceiling treatments so popular during my childhood. I'm sure it looks excellent in person, but under magnification it's just not my favorite. *Would love to see a nice sunburst or peacock dial in this beautiful case.*


I would say from a normal distance with 20/20 vision it looks like snow in sunlight with a partial sparkle but can also look quite demure in typical indoor lighting.

_a wristshot I took a while back from a reasonable distance..._









Having said that... there were actually FOUR LEs sharing the same case-geometry. I take it you skimmed over the text and paid more attention to the pics - as can and sould be expected 
Quoting myself:

"This reference with the Blizzard-dial* is one of Grand Seiko's 2015 Limited-edition offerings. The collection is a tribute in honor of the 55th anniversary of the first "Grand Seiko Automatic" (and loosely based on their 1967 "62GS"). Of the four released, two were Spring-Drives (Blizzard 125 and the blue-sunburst 127). As with the Snowflake, Seiko went with titanium for both of the Spring Drives. Furthermore all four share the same case/lug geometry as well as the "box" sapphire crystal. Otherwise they all differ slightly (polished vs. brushed hands, lugs, bezel...). But it's the geometry and the crystal that won me over...
*The SBGA125 was neither the first or only GS with such a dial; the first series was released in 2010 for GS's 50th and includes among others, the SBGA055. The latest LE, the SBGR305, has an incredibly similar texture, varying perhaps only by a slightly finer granularity."

~~~

So the SBGA127 might be the one for you... :-!

Here's a pic that is as good as any I've seen on the 'Net captured by a local WUS member who also reviewed both models:









I also saw this model and the blue is that dark that in any lighting but the brightest, the dial appears dark-blue, period... :think:


----------



## jandrese

Very good review with totally sick photos. I have the 127 version of the is watch. I considered the Blizzard and wanted both but it could have only been one. I love that the cases are seemingly rare in the GS collections. The box crystal is also cool.


----------



## Travelller

It's been a while but here it is, the first of my five awesome Seikos


----------



## Travelller




----------



## jubbaa

Amazing Shot . Bravo !


----------



## Travelller

A few from today...


----------

